# Bastille Day party in DF???



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

Well, Cuernavaca has come up bust. The two French-owned French restaurants in town have no plans to celebrate Bastille Day. 

Does anyone know of any celebrations in the DF? French food, French music, French people? I hate to let a good excuse to party go by like this.


----------

